# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1

## mypham

​Mình mới mua em này được gần nữa tháng nay thấy dùng khá hài lòng nên viết 1 bài trên tay nho nhỏ chia sẽ 1 số điểm hay điểm dở của nó cho anh em nào đang tính mua laptop thương hiệu Lenovo tham khảo .



Z40 có khá nhiều điểm mạnh như giá tốt,Card rời GT 820M 2GB ,màn hình Full HD 16:9 màu sắc hài hòa thích hợp cho nhu cầu đồ họa và xem phim .Cấu hình tốt nên chiến game off khá mượt .




​Với công việc hằng ngày mình dùng trên laptop đó là file pptx và chơi game giải trí nên khai thác khá triệt để cấu hình và sức bền của nó .Chơi game liên tục nhiều giờ máy chỉ ấm lên không nóng ,chỗ đắt cpu tỏa nhiệt ra bên hông khá nhiều nhưng cũng không gây nóng cho dãy bàn phím đặt phía trên .Màn hình 14” FHD rất đẹp ,có phần mềm tinh chỉnh màu sắc và hàng loạt phần mềm chính hãng kèm theo trong đó có soft unlock bằng khuôn mặt,kiểm soát pin ,..thích nhất là bàn phím Accutype gõ êm và độ nảy cao mua laptop Lenovo chủ yếu cũng là nhờ cái bàn phím này.


Máy có thiết kế đẹp ,kích thước nhỏ gọn nhưng hơi nặng khi cầm đó ,máy nặng 2.1kg chưa tính adapter ,kèm theo đó là viên pin 4 cell thời lượng hơi yếu ,đây là 2 điểm yếu của Z40 mà mình tìm thấy nhưng hoàn toàn có thể chấp nhận được vì không làm ảnh hưởng gì đến hiệu năng máy,có thể dùng kèm theo 1 viên pin dự phòng thì vẫn có thể dùng liên tục trong 1 ngày dài .

----------


## rocodie

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Z40 dùng chip intel gì vậy mọi người có phải có tên mã mới Haswell không .Mình cũng đang dự định mua laptop dùng nè ,dùng máy bàn nhiều khi cũng bất tiện quá

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

chưa thấy 1 laptop nào giá này mà thiết kế mạnh mẽ và mang tính cao cấp thế này

----------


## giangnt

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

đúng thiết kế tinh tế thật .Thích laptop có màu bạc thế này lắm ,giá chính hãng của nó mình thấy bây giờ còn có 11 triệu cho bản dùng chip i3 thôi hấp dẫn quá đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## huyxt

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

màn hình Full HD là kích thích mình bỏ tiền ra sắm rồi đó mà cái giá này thì nên hốt liền nếu ai đang có nhu cầu mua laptop mới vì mình thấy cấu hình/giá của Z40 khá tốt

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

có tích hợp chip đồ họa Nvidia 820M 2GB là quá tuyệt rồi chiến LoL cư kéo max res và game offline nặng độ thì cứ đê high

----------


## hungosp

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

820M chơi tốt những game hiện nay luôn đó chứ còn game online thì khỏi nói rồi chiến tuốt ,màn hình full HD chơi game cũng sướng hơn

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

2 anh em Z40 Z50 được các trang công nghệ đánh giá mà laptop có mức p/p khá tốt

----------


## Văn Chiến

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> đúng thiết kế tinh tế thật .Thích laptop có màu bạc thế này lắm ,giá chính hãng của nó mình thấy bây giờ còn có 11 triệu cho bản dùng chip i3 thôi hấp dẫn quá đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


giá tốt thế i3, màn hình Full HD và Nvidia 820M mà được cái giá này thì còn gì bằng nữa

----------


## qnhan10a3

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> giá tốt thế i3, màn hình Full HD và Nvidia 820M mà được cái giá này thì còn gì bằng nữa


mình thấy laptop tầm trung Lenovo bán giá khá tốt đấy ,có mấy em cao cấp thì giá khá chát

----------


## rubiethuy

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

thì tiền nào của nấy thôi mà cái giá phải bỏ ra cho những laptop cao cấp điều xứng đáng vì chất liệu nó làm cao cấp và cấu hình điều chạm ngưỡng hết

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

thích laptop 1 phần là nó có tích hợp bluetooth đấy khá tiện có thể kết nối không dây với tay cầm chơi game hoặc với smartphone

----------


## thu phuong

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

dòng Z của Lenovo công nhận thiết kế đẹp và mạnh mẽ quá ,bàn phím laptop cũng có đặc trưng là loại bàn phím AccuType gõ nhạy hơn cũng như dùng rất bền

----------


## tuboi

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

mua Z40 về chơi game cũng rất sướng luôn nhất là các game bắn mạng mới ra như COD AW đấy ,cứ kéo lên mức cấu hình thật cao mà chiến vì game này độ họa cũng khá nhẹ

----------


## honganh_dn

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

thời lượng pin laptop cũng rất quan trọng trong những chuyến đi xa nên lap nào không ko được mạnh thì cứ mua thêm pin dự phòng laptop cho chắc

----------


## anhngoctmy

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> dòng Z của Lenovo công nhận thiết kế đẹp và mạnh mẽ quá ,bàn phím laptop cũng có đặc trưng là loại bàn phím AccuType gõ nhạy hơn cũng như dùng rất bền


mình cũng thích bàn phím laptop Lenovo cảm giác gõ êm lắm

----------


## annguyen

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

thường khi mua laptop thì hay kèm theo đĩa phần mềm driver đi kèm không biết có ai dùng không nhỉ mình thì dùng thử mấy phần mềm hết không ưng thì del

----------


## tunghk54

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

mình cũng có dùng nè ,Lenovo thì có phần mềm unlock bằng khuông mặt đấy ,bảo mật và nhận dạng khá tốt

----------


## xuanninh164

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

mặt lưng của Z40 đây ,khá nhiều khe tản nhiệt nhưng sao mình không thấy khe để nâng cấp ram nhỉ hay là máy không cho nâng cấp

----------


## nguyenminh170

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

có thể thay ram được mà không biết chỗ mở ấy chứ hoặc chỉ có thể mang lên trung tâm bảo hành nhờ họ nâng cấp lên dùm như RAM 4GB mình thấy đủ dùng cho Win 8 rồi

----------


## quanganhaq

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

W8 thì ram 4gb chạy là ngon lành rồi đó mọi người mình cũng ram 4gb chơi game rất ổn không hề thiếu còn nếu ai lo xa thì nâng cấp lên 8gb dùng là dư dả luôn

----------


## dksupport

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

cuối năm nay là có W10 rồi nên Z40 này vẫn còn nhiều điều để khám phá ,laptop thường tuổi đời sử dụng khá lâu 3-4 năm mới lỗi thời

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Z40 này cấu hình là mới nhất hiện nay rồi ,2015 thì mới bắt đầu ra Broadwell thế hệ kế tiếp của Haswell

----------


## kevinvu1987

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Z40 xài pin bao nhiêu cell vậy mọi người ?

----------


## quanglong87

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

pin 4 cell nhé bác ,mình dùng bình thường là gần 3 tiếng nó bao pin yếu ,tạm chấp nhận được

----------


## sangseo

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

khả năng chơi game của Z40 cũng khá ổn đó chứ mình muốn có 1 em laptop như thế chơi game làm việc điều ổn định hết

----------


## seoerGBVN

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

lap mình mới độ ổ cứng lên 1tb SSHD của seagate nhanh hơn ổ cũ hẵn bây giờ vào win chỉ mất có 8s thôi lúc trước là 15s

----------


## nqtmht

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Windows thường dùng lâu nó giảm tốc độ xử lý xuống đúng không mọi người máy mình cũng bị thế ,đang dùng Win 7

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> Windows thường dùng lâu nó giảm tốc độ xử lý xuống đúng không mọi người máy mình cũng bị thế ,đang dùng Win 7


đúng rồi đó nhưng nếu bác dùng W8 thì tình trạng này sẽ khắc phục được rất đáng kể mình dùng 1 năm nay rồi thay tốc độ không giảm nhiều ,thường xuyên quét CCleaner là ổn

----------


## superman

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

chạy W8 thì không cần làm gì nhìu cứ mở máy lên mà dùng vì mình thấy nó tự quét dọn máy với các tập tin rác 1 cách tự động thì phải ,khi mua Z40 về thì điều đầu tiên có lẻ là cài OS các bác nhỉ

----------


## mrkhanh789

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

tất nhiên rồi vì em nó không được cài sẵn OS ,đó cũng là cách mà các hãng muốn giảm giá thành máy mình bán ra

----------


## dvitngoctu

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

thấy có chỗ bán phiên bản Z40 i3 giá 11tr2 luôn kìa mọi người ,màn hình Full HD luôn nhé .

----------


## dathoaonline

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Z40 bán tại VN là Full HD hết đó giá 11tr thôi hình như mới giảm giá nữa đấy mọi người

----------


## cushinthang

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

có bác nào tham gia game đặt cược giá trúng Lenovo Z40 chưa http://lenovovietnam.com.vn/z40-z50 giải thưởng quá hấp dẫn luôn ấy

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

chưa bác ơi ,để em vào gia cát dự xem sao ,giải thưởng thế này không tham gia thì phí quá

----------


## poscovn

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> Z40 bán tại VN là Full HD hết đó giá 11tr thôi hình như mới giảm giá nữa đấy mọi người


giá chính xác hiện tại là 10tr5 đó giá này quá hời so với những gì nó mang lại rồi

----------


## teenhotvip

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

đó là phiên bản chạy chip i3 đúng khác bác ,Lenovo lúc nào cũng bán ra giá khá tốt

----------


## yugowolf

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> có bác nào tham gia game đặt cược giá trúng Lenovo Z40 chưa http://lenovovietnam.com.vn/z40-z50 giải thưởng quá hấp dẫn luôn ấy


em tham gia rồi mong sẽ có quà trước tết luôn ,giải thưởng Lenovo lần này tổ chức khủng quá >.<

----------


## trothinhthienduc

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

GPU 820M 2GB công nhận chiến game sướng thật chơi liên minh full hd không giựt lag gì luôn

----------


## nhatlinhit88

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> GPU 820M 2GB công nhận chiến game sướng thật chơi liên minh full hd không giựt lag gì luôn


em này cũng tương đối mạnh đó ,game online không thành vấn đề đâu

----------


## quynhmai1893

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

game online chỉ là muỗi với Z40 thôi ,phải là các game bom tấn như Assasin Creed thì mới làm em nó đuối sức

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

game nặng thì cứ để Medium mà chơi mấy bác ,mượt mà lắm

----------


## kaysone2911

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Z40 có tính năng unlock bằng khuôn mặt đó có ai dùng thử chưa nhỉ

----------


## seobravolaw

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> Z40 có tính năng unlock bằng khuôn mặt đó có ai dùng thử chưa nhỉ


tính năng này mình dùng 1 2 lần là chán à ,toàn dùng pass hết vì dùng buổi tối là nhiều nên nó khó nhận dạng khuôn mặt

----------


## seo3m

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

ai dùng qua Lenovo chắc có ấn tượng với loa ngoài của laptop phải không nhỉ ,em nào cũng có Dolby hết nên nghe to hơn các lap hãng khác

----------


## seoganhat

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

loa laptop mình nghe thấy cũng bình thường vì nó loa âm bass lắm .Các bác nên sắm thêm tai nghe và USB DAC để chất lượng âm thanh cao hơn

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

chất lượng màn hình trên Z40 công nhận tốt thật nhất là góc nhìn rộng lắm nên tiện làm việc hay gặp gỡ đối tác

----------


## quangbds19

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

màn hình công nghệ IPS mà nên góc nhìn rộng 178 độ

----------


## hongquang014

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

Con này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác, gữi cho mình giá qua mail [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nha

----------


## otootin

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*




> Con này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác, gữi cho mình giá qua mail [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nha


giá thì lên Phong Vũ xem có đó bác ,bản i3 là khoảng 10tr5 còn i5 thì khoảng 12tr

----------


## thewitcher13

*Trả lời: Trên tay Lenovo Z40 chip i5 chạy Win 8.1*

còn có phiên bản i7 nữa ,bản này là nhất rồi ai thích sự mạnh mẽ và chơi tới bến thì mua bản này dùng là ngon lành

----------

